

[Show HN] Launched our site after about a week of coding (all in all). - hactually
http://www.ilikeilive.com/

======
revorad
So I signed up, but I have no clue what to do...

~~~
hactually
Oh right! The info page might help <http://www.ilikeilive.com/about/>

We put it together after we finished Uni and realised that moving to new areas
made it difficult to meet/find people with similar interests.

The goal was to try and make it easier. It's not a dating site, it's not a
swap site - it just shows where (roughly) people are and what they like.

Hopefully it would encourage a bit of pedagogy if people were open enough ala
"Ooh horse riding, what's that like - can you tell me more".

~~~
revorad
You need to give people something very specific to do or look at, otherwise
it's not even interesting or useful once, forget coming back to use it again.

~~~
hactually
Yeah - well ultimately it would be better defined but in the first instance we
wanted to release something.

We can iteratively add features when we have any requests. As it stands it's
quite nice to be able to message people and find others around you who like
similar things.

~~~
revorad
In that case, at least make it a chat application. If I can talk to someone
near me in real-time, that's much more fun.

~~~
hactually
The message notifying stuff is all AJAX driven so it should be near real-time.
It sends an email notification if you don't reply/login within 15 minutes.

